# Meklē produktu? >  HELP

## Lubava

Duvjš var palikt meklejot kautko tādu:  Audi 80 B4  1993g 2.0 beznins Universals     VIN-WAUZZZ8CZRA079549      Visu elektroinstalaciju jaunu ,tas ir visus tos garos vadu mu4kulus ,nevis tur atseviskas lietas vai kka ta bet visu vadu komplektu ! Es 2 stundas meklejos, bet laikam pārmeklējos maybe kadam vismaz ir kads pavediens !!!

----------


## M_J

Ko Tev vajag? Pašus vadus vai informāciju?

----------


## Didzis

Ja meklē elektrisko shēmu, tad neka murgaināka pasaulē nav. Man reiz pagalmā stāvēja trīs Golfi, atradu piecas elektriskās shēmas un neviena shēma nesakrita ne ar vienu autiņu . Laikam tapec nekad neesmu gribejis būt par auto elektriķi  ::

----------


## Lubava

Shēmas atrast no problem, bet gan visas instalācijas vadu komplektu ,pilnigi visus vadus !!!!

----------


## M_J

Sameklē šrotā donoru un uz priekšu! Var jau caur dīleri mēģināt pasūtīt jaunus visus "kabelbaumus", bet tas izmaksās vairāk, kā konkrētā auto tirgus vērtība.

----------


## Lubava

Par to ari baidijos, laikam tik janoliek garaža lai kļūst par retro :P

----------


## defs

Nu paga,sāc ar to,kas nedarbojas konkrēti. Vai ta nosvilis ar ziliem uguņiem,ka visu 100% vajag jaunu? Ja gadijumā nedeg kāda lampiņa /nepienāk spriegums/,tad to vadu vien pieliec no jauna.

----------


## Lubava

Variants tads ,ka tas ir slikonis un brinumi neskaitot dumus paradas visu laiku, taka ta ir vieniga iespeja ,lai ir 100% ok !

----------


## next

Tad jau vadu mainja neliidzees, nelaimes kontaktos, shtepseljos, sleedzos, datchikos...

----------


## abergs

> tas ir slikonis


 Pozitīvais: 93.gada modelim varbūt mazāk elektronikas,
negatīvais: tomēr tā(elektronika) arī ir un būs jāmaina, ne tikai vadi  ::   ::   :: 
Ops: arī viss ko teica  "next".

----------


## defs

Ja vadiem nav bojāta izolācija,tad vēl tie nav jāmaina.Vienīgā problēma,ka viss pārējais gan.

----------


## Didzis

Kas nu kas, bet vadi pie slīkšanas ir paši izturīgakie. Ja tas autiņš zem ūdens nav stāvējis gadiem, tad vadiem nebūs ne vainas. Visa pārejā elektronika gan jāmaina. Nopērc kādu sasistu "donoru" par šrota cenu un pārliec no tā vajadzīgās lietas. Jaunas detaļas likt tik vecā autiņā nav prāta darbs , bet šrorā pirkt pa blokam būs simt reizes dārgāk kā nopirkt "donoru".

----------


## bbarda

Pec savas pieredzes ,labāk neko neietteikt,B4 tā sistēma ir stipri murgaina kur pēc shēmas pat atrast ir diezgan nereāli,jo shēmās parādās viss kas autiņam bijis projektā,es savam miskastei jau kuro gadu nevaru atrast aizdedzes sistēmā anulētu mezglu kura dēļ nevaru uzlikt orģinālu aizdedzes sistēmu,dotajā brīdī piebakstīta vecā 2golfiņa aizdedze ar visu komi.

----------


## M_J

B4 shēma ir tīrā debesmanna salīdzinot ar tādām šausmām kā S klases mercedes vai, pasag dies' kādu francūžu murgojumu. Tas autiņš ir gauži vienkāršs, tikai shēmu pasniegšanas maniere ir tāda, pie kuras jāpierod. Vadi skaidrs, ka ir veseli, bet visi vadu gali nobeidzas ar štekeriem, kuros kontakti nebūt nav apzeltīti un slīkonim tur viss ir sapuvis lupatu lēveros. Savienojumu vietās elektroķīmisko procesu rezultātā bieži vien metāla vairs nav, palikuši tikai sāļi un oksīdi. Visi tādi štekeri būtu jākniebj nost un jāliek vietā normāli. Tas noteikti ir daudz neērtāk un laikietilpīgāk, ka nomainīt visu attiecīgo kabeli ar štekeriem galā. Drošinātāju kastē viss būs sasūbējis - tā jāmaina, spidometra panelis tāpat utt. Labā ziņa, ka motora vadības elektronika šim auto ir tiešām hermētiskās kastēs, ja nav neglābjami sapuvuši štekeri, tā nebūs jāmaina. To gan nevar teikt par ABS, Airbag un klimata kontroli (ja tādas ir) Tēmas autora izvēlētais risinājums visu nomainīt tiešām ir vienīgais reālais, ja ar to auto vēl grib kaut cik droši pārvietoties.
 p.s. Bārda, dari zināmu auto gadu, motora kodu. Tava problēma gan ir elementāri risināma.

----------


## bbarda

> B4 shēma ir tīrā debesmanna salīdzinot ar tādām šausmām kā S klases mercedes vai, pasag dies' kādu francūžu murgojumu. Tas autiņš ir gauži vienkāršs, tikai shēmu pasniegšanas maniere ir tāda, pie kuras jāpierod. Vadi skaidrs, ka ir veseli, bet visi vadu gali nobeidzas ar štekeriem, kuros kontakti nebūt nav apzeltīti un slīkonim tur viss ir sapuvis lupatu lēveros. Savienojumu vietās elektroķīmisko procesu rezultātā bieži vien metāla vairs nav, palikuši tikai sāļi un oksīdi. Visi tādi štekeri būtu jākniebj nost un jāliek vietā normāli. Tas noteikti ir daudz neērtāk un laikietilpīgāk, ka nomainīt visu attiecīgo kabeli ar štekeriem galā. Drošinātāju kastē viss būs sasūbējis - tā jāmaina, spidometra panelis tāpat utt. Labā ziņa, ka motora vadības elektronika šim auto ir tiešām hermētiskās kastēs, ja nav neglābjami sapuvuši štekeri, tā nebūs jāmaina. To gan nevar teikt par ABS, Airbag un klimata kontroli (ja tādas ir) Tēmas autora izvēlētais risinājums visu nomainīt tiešām ir vienīgais reālais, ja ar to auto vēl grib kaut cik droši pārvietoties.
>  p.s. Bārda, dari zināmu auto gadu, motora kodu. Tava problēma gan ir elementāri risināma.


 91gads 2l,16V,kodu nezinu.Pieliekot orģinālo visu atpakaļ izdeg zibenīgi pulsators vai indukcijas spole.Panelī iekšā ir iestumts relejs,labi redzams ka vadi plēsti ne vienu reizi vien vaļā

----------


## M_J

Tev visticamāk ir motors 6A. Te ir viņa shēma. Aizdedzes gala pakāpe (Tu to sauc par pulsatoru, shēmā tā tiek saukta par triger box) nāk pievienota pie X2.
Būtībā tas ir Darlingtons, kuram emiters ir pie 3. izvada, bāze pie 2. izvada, kolektors pie 1. izvada. No motora vadības bloka, kad motors griežas, būtu jānāk taisnstūra impulsiem, kuri, ja tranzistors ir pieslēgts ir apmēram 1,5V līmenī. Kad motors negriežas, jānāk nav nekam. Ja tur nāks spriegums visu laiku, protams Darlingtonam un spolei būs finišs.

----------


## bbarda

Paldies par shēmām,Manējam pienāk 3 vadi-divos ir patstāvīgi strāva+ un vienā cik var secināt ir massa.

----------


## Lubava

Nu re dabuju donoru un uzsaku instalacijas demontažu, nemaz tik briesmigi nav ka BMW 90 gadu. Tiri smuki viss salikts un demontet viegli.

----------


## kaross

B4 tiešām nav nekas salīdzinot ar jebkuru francūzi vai japāni.
ja vajag kādu palīdzību, jautā. ar audi esmu diezgan tuvās attiecībās.  ::

----------

